# Sick Goat



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

I have an 9 year old wether who has gone down hill over the last 3 weeks.
His fur is rough, and he is weak.

I have kept up on worming (hoegers herbal wormer once a weak).
Was informed that hoegers might not work so used safegaurd last week.
Dusted for lice. 
Give 1 cup of sunflower seeds twice a day for extra energy.
As much Grass hay and water as he can eat.
His poop is normal.
His lungs seem fine.
He is peeing.
Will get a fecal sample done today.

Is there anything else I can/should do?
The only other thing I notice is his stomach rumbles more than normal when he eats.


Thanks,


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

have teeth checked and a blood work-up done - just to be on the safe side.

I've had a doe that didn't come back in shape after a heavy birth two years past - I wrote about her several times this winter and last, how she had to wear a coat, etc.

Well, I wormed her against tapeworms (cestocur/praziquantel) and she's finally bouncing back nicely. So keep in mind that he could carry a tapeworm.

Don't know if liver flukes are a problem in your area - safeguard will only affect them when you use it for 5 days in a row or in a very high single dose - and I'm not sure about safeguard in regard to tapeworms.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I joined a meatgoat yahoo group for info
on health and management.
They have some great info here.
Covering wormers.

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... sMain.html

There is a horse product called Red Cell that some
on the meatgoat group has used.
I recommend this website be bookmarked.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Tennesee Meat Goats and FIasco Farms are both really good goat management sites.


----------



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

The Fecal test came back negative.
So if he was wormy the safegaurd worked. I will hit him again per instructions.
How long will it take for him to come back around if it was worms?
He is still pretty weak but he does go out and graze on the hillsides with the other boys.
Would you do anything else? Hopefully Spring shows up soon and the weather warms up.
We will all feel better.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

what about his teeth and blood work?

Did you check his inner eyelids? Is he anaemic? What is his current condition body score wise - 1, 2, 3?

If he's severely anaemic, iron and/or cobalt should be supplemented. If he's really thin, it may takes several weeks for him to bounce back - IF worms were his only problems.

I don't like you writing "he's weak". Does he stumble when walking?


----------



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

He has stumbled when walking. 
He has had a hard time getting up.
I have never condition scored a goat. He is thinner than the others.
He does seem to be getting better. When you looked at his eyes before he was distant or looked glazed.
Last night he had a little more energy and his eyes were clearer.
The vet said to give it a few days and see if he does not improve bring him in.
The weather is warming up too which will help.
Thank you,


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Mine love pine bows.
And slick leaf. Chiquapin.
Which I will stop and cut and bring
home to them as a treat.
I even stopped and cut some black
berry vines that were still green in
the flat lands. 
that was not easy. with the stickers. LOL

Now the lady that does Tennessee meat goats
says not to grain at night. Do it in the morning
or mid afternoon. Can cause rumin to get out
of balance. I think she said.


----------

